# Truma C3402 & switch fuses



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

My Euramobil has a Truma C3402 water & space heater (gas only). At the end of last week the leisure battery was totally flattened by a left-on light. I hooked up to the mains and when, after 16 hours it hadn't re-charged at all, I spotted that the built-in charger had tripped!

We went off camping at the weekend and after a 100-mile drive the battery was all but re-charged, and after a night on campsite hook-up it was fully so. 

However, I am unable to get any action from the Truma unit, despite everything else working properly again. 

As the control lamp on the rotary switch unit does not light at all, the Truma operating instructions booklet suggests that the cause could be "device fuse or vehicle fuse defective". 

I am assuming that the switch panel does not have it own internal fuse but is wired via the distribution units' fuses. My queries are - is that a logical conclusion or too simplistic by a mile? And, how do I identify which fuse (there are 28 of them) might be at fault short of removing them all one by one?

Is it conceivable that a vehicle fuse could be at fault?

Alternatively, I think the boiler unit may have a slow-burn fuse. But would its failure result in the switch unit showing no light? And if so, is replacing that fuse a job for a professional or is it simpler to locate than it appears to be?

Any thoughts welcomed!

Terry


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

you ve obviously read up on it and like you say its likely to be the slow burn fuse ....
located in the control unit of the boiler....and perhaps they should have put ,notoriously difficult to get at .


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Well, it was simpler than I expected, but I still am no wiser about the fault, if fault it was. I set to and removed all 28 spade fuses in the distribution box, one by one, and replaced them as I went. All were fine. I then tried the rotary control switch again and, lo and behold, it worked. I've heated the water and tried the heating and it all seems to be operating as it should. I'm just wondering if removing and replacing the fuse effectively reset whatever it was that had become unset! Still, at the moment I'm a happy bunny.

Terry


----------

